# Compaq Presario C505TU Notebook PC driver needed



## ashisharya (May 24, 2007)

i have a notebook of Compaq Presario C505TU Notebook PC. i formatted da system n all my drivers r gone. is dere any site where i can get da drivers? i want sound n video drivers.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

You have to download...

*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...n&tool=softwareCategory&query=Presario C505TU


----------

